# Because you have a trailer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Can you haul something for me?

Usually I don't mind and do it for free or for a few beers for friends.

But I said no this time.

14 x 24 shed with a floor.About 11' to the peak.110 mile haul.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's a 1500$ haul around here at least.



swmnhay said:


> Can you haul something for me?
> Usually I don't mind and do it for free or for a few beers for friends.
> But I said no this time.
> 14 x 24 shed with a floor.About 11' to the peak.110 mile haul.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Probably a good decision. That's a wide & tall load.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

14x24 - OK.

11' to peak -OK.

110 mi - Choke!! LOL!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> 14x24 - OK.
> 
> 11' to peak -OK.
> 
> 110 mi - Choke!! LOL!


11' to peak plus the trailer

And it's in Iowa,lol.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd pass on that one.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Your always everyone's best friend if you have a truck and or trailer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ozarkian said:


> Your always everyone's best friend if you have a truck and or trailer.


and if you have a skid loader also you arethe best of the best friends,lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Buy a backhoe and you'll get a lot more new "friends".......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Told wife when I finally get an excavator it will be big enough to need a float so people can't borrow it.



somedevildawg said:


> Buy a backhoe and you'll get a lot more new "friends".......


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Hmmmmm?? 

I've got a backhoe, skid steer, dozer, truck/trailer...

&#8230;..and STILL no friends. 

Hmmmmm!!!! :huh:

Mark

Can't be *ME*  ...must be 'cuz my backhoe's a Deere??!! -_-


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn it Mark....that's tough, you're gonna have to "sweeten the pot" perhaps delivery and an operator....surely someone will befriend you 

And don't go blaming it on the Deere....even a moron knows, "Nothin' runs like a ......"


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bet when you said no you went way down on the friends list.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Buy a backhoe and you'll get a lot more new "friends".......


Our neighbor has a backhoe, and I think we use it more than he does; of course we also do all the maintenance and put fuel in it. He has not had to buy fuel for it in years. Oh by the way, he is a disaster on it, you don't want to be anywhere near that bucket when he is operating it.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Ok it can not be excuse but often this statement is the truth: "Sorry my insurance will not cover that." Or "I do not have license for that."

Embarrassing as insurance agent my wife reminded me of that. We had a pond we often get asked about allowing total strangers can they fish in it and this has been the best way we have found to people. We are straight forward with, "if you were to drown or something happen our insurance would not cover that and we can not afford the risk, sorry."

I really am glad to help a friend or neighbor and yes that means also family. Attitude means a lot to me. Still I try to stay inside of insurance coverage, you never know. Hit underground power line to daughter's house, the marketing company did not have it located correctly. Big bang!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I sold my bumper pull stock trailer because strangers wanted to keep borrowing it.

I use the "insurance won't cover it" excuse all the time. Especially on the 2 gooseneck trailers, backhoe and skid steer. I say I only have home owners on the equipment and is only good on the farm unless I am operating it.

Maybe the best reply I use is that I do not rent out my things. When you add the "rent", as in expecting payment, it closes the door.

My 24 foot gooseneck tandem is at a friends house. Got tired of people wanting to borrow it. He has replaced boards on the floor, bought a new tire and a new spare. I asked if he needed to borrow the dual tandem.

We have a very visible pond on the home place across the way. It is stocked with bream and Florida bass. Folks just to not understand that it is not open to the community. Before we fenced that land and put cattle there, people would just show up and fish. It was always people who had just moved out here, never a true local.

I let my real long time friends borrow anything I have.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> We have a very visible pond on the home place across the way. It is stocked with bream and Florida bass. Folks just to not understand that it is not open to the community. Before we fenced that land and put cattle there, people would just show up and fish. It was always people who had just moved out here, never a true local.
> I let my real long time friends borrow anything I have.


You got a fishing pole and some bait I can borrow? Oh, I need to ask if I could borrow a fillet knife too, but if you don't mind, could you do that for me?? Thought about asking to fry 'em up, then I though that might be asking too much.   :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> We have a very visible pond on the home place across the way. It is stocked with bream and Florida bass. Folks just to not understand that it is not open to the community. Before we fenced that land and put cattle there, people would just show up and fish. It was always people who had just moved out here, never a true local.


They have a battle going on in NE SD with ponds that have risen and became lakes over the years.Farmers actually own the land under the water and pay taxes on it.What was once land locked(farmers owned the dirt entirely around it)now touches a road or even over the road.There are even farm places sticking out of the water.


----------

